# Best way to keep Gypsy Vanner feathers clean?



## dayton rodeo (Jul 16, 2014)

A week ago I got my first Gypsy Vanner Horse. When I went to pick her up she was very muddy (especially her feathers.) What are some of the best ways to clean, and keep feathers clean? Thanks


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly? Shave her legs....with heavy feathering your asking for moisture to get trapped with anything you use, causing scratches and sores at the skin level and a host of problems. Unless your going to show, then keeping her in a stall most of the time while it is bad out will help as well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would braid up her tail.

Shaving her legs in an option you should consider.

Wrapping or braiding or both (after cleaning thoroughly) daily may also work but it depends on how much mud.

I wouldn't stall her just to keep her clean. You chose this horse and stalling 24/7 isn't good, you have to work with what you have, no shortcuts. (Why would you stall but not stall for show?)

Based off that pic I'd say wash and clean then just keep them clean (groom/check daily and wash as necessary). Doesn't look too muddy in the pic.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

The only way to keep them clean (as in, prevent them from becoming dirty) is to stall her or keep her somewhere without mud, and she could still pick up dust and poop/pee on them.

Her paddock doesn't look too muddy there, but it's a hill so I know looks could be deceiving. If you have a barn and hot water, you can try shampooing with regular shampoo first and then a whitening shampoo. I would not bother attempting to wash her if you don't have hot water as it will be very unpleasant for both of you unless you live in the southern hemisphere where it's summer right now.

You can buy whitening shampoo for horses at Tractor Supply or a feed store. You could also use something like ShimmerLights, which is deep violet-colored shampoo for people that removes yellow tones and brassiness from blonde hair. It works really well on getting yellow, orange, or brownish stains off of white horses but you do have to keep in mind that using it too enthusiastically WILL stain your horse purple or blue for a few days. You can buy this at Sally Beauty Supply and similar places; I've read that Walmart carries it as well.

After shampooing her, you'll just have to clean them daily, cross your fingers, and hope for the best. If your pasture has any mud at all in it, I would just shave them. It's not worth the risk of her getting scratches or some other fungal/bacterial issue. If you don't have access to hot water, I'd also shave them. They'll grow back in time for spring, nice and white and free of winter mud stains.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol spring is the muddiest time of year here!

Just want to add, it gets COLD where I live and while hot water is preferred if it's warm enough to be muddy it is also warm enough to hose the legs. Obviously don't do her whole body unless it's warm.


----------



## samuel97 (Sep 2, 2014)

DON'T YOU DARE SHAVE HER LEGS!!! the reason i love my gypsy so much is because of his feathers!!!! 
I use Pig oil, clean the feathers and bush them then slap on as much as you can and it helps keep them clean, stay on top of it though, do it every 4-5 days because it wears off and then they get muddy and you have to start again. It also helps keep the water off the skin so mud fever and things dont develop. Its not expensive so get as much on as you can, it doesnt look oily after about 2-3 hours it like soaks in


----------



## samuel97 (Sep 2, 2014)

she is beautiful by the way


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You either have to put up with the dirty feathers or clip them off unless you want to stable every time the ground gets muddy
They are very prone to 'scratches' though because of all that wet feather so providing some sort of hard dry standing - gravel maybe - where you can put hay allows the legs chance to dry out - or stable at night
Watch out for mites as well - they love all that feather too!!


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

showsheen or cowboy magic will help keep stains from setting in. I had an all white horse in my youth that I worked hard at keeping clean. Keep the paddock well drained (we always loaded ours with white sand, but that was Florida), keep the stall clean, and spend some time every day brushing the mud out of the feathers and drying the legs.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Wash them as soon as you can! After you get them mostly clean apply mane and tail detangler.

My mare has a long mane and twice as much tail... I tried braids... individual braids, running braids. Braids pulled out hair and twigs would get stuck. Plus you had to redo them every week. 

I wash her when I can. When it's too cold I use detangler... lots of detangler. Her hair gets bad whenever she gets twigs in it. The twigs tend to grab more hair and soon you end up with a knot. 

Check the mane and tail for twigs leaves and other debris on a daily basis. It is easier than braids. I've given up on braids and my mares mane looks fabulous.

Teaching your horse to accept a hairdryer might be a good idea! I would at least towel dry those feathers before turnout. 

I'm not sure I would pick an oil based product. I thought cowboy magic was wonderful until I tried it on a white horse. One roll and the dirt stuck turning the horse black! Oil is very sticky!


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

I heard baking soda works great! Give a bath, sprinkle with baking soda and let it dry, then comb out with a stiff brush.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You need to invest in the gallon refill size of Mane and Tail Detangler. You are going to use a LOT of it. Use it on the feathers, mane, and tail. It will make your life so much easier.


----------

